# Video of the Professor



## hapkenkido (Dec 26, 2008)

I have video of the Professor teaching and would like to take a put some of it on the web. It was on vhs and I copied it to a dvd, but I do not know how to get the video from the dvd to my laptop so I can edit it to put it online to share it. So if anyone has ideas or knows of a free program to capture the video please tell me.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope someone helps you as I'd enjoy seeing it!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2008)

Man you need to send Bob Hubbard a pm and he can direct you in that regards.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi!

How was the dvd made, with a vhs to dvd transfer machine or through a computer product such as Pinnacle Dazzle?

If you want to use a product such as Pinnacle Dazzle or equivalent, please consider the following.

These products have software which will allow the user to capture on demand video, and/or sound, then converts the captured clips to digital formats. At which time the user can edit the individual digital clips then finally produce a dvd if needed. Dvd creation is not necessary if producing to the web.

These products usually come basically with a converter cable which on one end has an USB port connection to the computer, while on the other end contains RCA input ports (Audio-Red/White, Video-Yellow) and S-Video.

All you need to do is connect the VHS device to the RCA input ports and connect the USB port to the computer, select capture mode to on using the software on your computer, then select "play" on your VHS device and record at will.

Note: Cameras devices and software may offer a more sophisticated user interface than the described above, but those are the basic steps.

Please note and manage where you place the converted clips as this will be the uploaded directory for sites like MT and YouTube.

Good luck and looking forward to seeing the footage of the Professor!

-Harold


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck if you were here I could do it for you but alas your to far away.

I definitely would like to see you footage so here is hoping someone closer can help you out.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2008)

By the way, make sure your computer has plenty of storage space and you probably will want to eventually backup those clips too.
-Harold


----------



## DragonMind (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Chip!

First you'll need a DVD Ripper (I'm assuming the DVD was recorded as a video copy). Here's one

Once it is ripped you'll need something to upload it. There are tons of those available. Just google "upload video <wherever>" (like YouTube, Viddler, etc) and you find plenty of tools and tutorials.

You might also want to edit it. There is free stuff available but most is worth the price you paid... Pinnacle has some really nice video editing tools at very reasonable prices.

BTW I'm still editing down all that footage I shot in GA. I had 15 DVDs worth to go through so it is taking a while.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you all for the help. i have gotten the dvd on my hard drive now and now just have to edit it and put on youtube.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking forward to the clip when it's put up on YouTube !


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 12, 2009)

The first video is up on youtube. It is called "Professor Remy Presas wrist lock cane take down". More to come!

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbYuHnboGno&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wbYuHnboGno&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 12, 2009)

ok i tried to embed the video here but it did not work. lol


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2009)

Our way of embedding here works a bit differently.  

What we do is take the final characters in the URL, the ones after the *v=*

Like so:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*wbYuHnboGno *

and surround those by  tags so the final result looks like this:

[yt]wbYuHnboGno[/yt]

This embeds the video.  Thanks for sharing it!

[yt]wbYuHnboGno[/yt]


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 14, 2009)

hapkenkido said:


> thank you all for the help. i have gotten the dvd on my hard drive now and now just have to edit it and put on youtube.


Could you please consider sharing the background context of the clip (year, place, purpose)?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah, I have worked those very techniques with him!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 14, 2009)

It was filmed at Sr. Master Bob Quinn's school American Karate Productions in Tucker, Georgia.

As far as the year and why Mr. Quinn or GM Dan Anderson should be able to shed more light there. From the quality of the video I guess it might have been intended to be part of training videos.


----------



## bobquinn (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all,
Thanks to Chip for posting  the Video on the youtube thing.
If anyone wants to know the back ground of the video call me. I also have some footage unreleased of some of us that attended a seminar in ga that include DH,TH,and of course MS. A special thanks goes out to Mitch Mills that made it all happen.

Bob Quinn


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I just posted another video of the Professor on you tube.
[yt]TtwcTT0xxQ8[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 15, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> Hey all,
> Thanks to Chip for posting the Video on the youtube thing.
> If anyone wants to know the back ground of the video call me. I also have some footage unreleased of some of us that attended a seminar in ga that include DH,TH,and of course MS. A special thanks goes out to Mitch Mills that made it all happen.
> 
> Bob Quinn


Hi Bob,

Hmmm...

TH - *T*im *H*artman
MS - You (*m*y*s*elf)?
DH? Did you mean DH or DA?

-Harold


----------



## bobquinn (Jan 16, 2009)

Guro Harold,
Long time, The videos where shot under the watchful eye of Mitch Mills. He was the owner of the school that I now own.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 18, 2009)

Guro Harold said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...


DH is David Hoffman. MA - ? DA wans't there at that one.

Dan Anderson

PS - Damn! Those hurt!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok here is another one on youtube!



[yt]ssqhGNNwTiA[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 19, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> DH is David Hoffman. MA - ? DA wans't there at that one.
> 
> Dan Anderson
> 
> PS - Damn! Those hurt!


Cool makes since, thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Bob,

Please let us know if these videos go into the market. You can announce it in the Pro Shop and/or make an official press release.

Best regards,

Harold


----------

